# 08 Brute Force 650 locked up!



## Outdoorsman88 (Aug 25, 2020)

I just recently did a complete top end rebuild on my Brute, got it put back together, took it on a small ride (didn't go over 25 mph) it overheated and died. Has oil, coolant, and the thermostat is working, sprayed the radiator out front and back, wired up a toggle switch to the fan, still overheated and died but now it's locked up. What would have caused it to keep overheating and why it locked up?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gotta be something that didn't go back in right during the rebuild.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah could be a number of things. She's gone now so....time to call nFlow


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That sucks .


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Was piston to cylinder wall clearance checked? Also what was the ring gap set at?.
If too tight. Can cause your symptoms.


----------

